# U.S. Embassy is now accepting DS-82 U.S. Passport Renewal Application



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Location: The Philippines



Event: Consular Services and Travel Update

1. PASSPORTS. The U.S. Embassy in Manila is now accepting DS-82 U.S. Passport Renewal Application for Eligible Individuals by mail only. At this time, we are only accepting the DS-82 application. We can only accept applications by mail with accompanying bank draft. Please send to: 

ATTENTION: PASSPORT TEAM

American Citizens Services (Consular Section)

U.S. Embassy, 1201 Roxas Boulevard, 1000 Manila



Please send the completed and signed application with your most-recent passport book and a U.S. dollar demand draft. The US-dollar demand draft should be made out to “U.S. Embassy Manila” for $110 with your application. There are three (3) local banks participating in this mail-in dollar demand draft program: Bank of Philippine Islands (BPI), Banco De Oro (BDO) and Security Bank (SBC). We do not accept demand drafts from any other bank. If an application is sent without the enclosed U.S. dollar demand draft, the application will be returned to you and not processed. DO NOT INCLUDE CASH WITH YOUR MAIL-IN APPLICATION. 

We are not accepting walk-ins at this time. If you have immediate or emergency travel, please contact us at +63(2) 5301-2000 or email [email protected]. Please visit our website here for more information on renewing your passport by mail.

Please expect delays in processing, as passport agencies are experiencing a significant backlog due to the COVID-19 crisis. We are unable to provide an estimate regarding processing times.



2. COVID-19 TESTING. Several airlines are now requiring a negative COVID-19 test to board. Since these requirements vary, please check with your airlines for their requirements well in advance of your flight.


Actions to Take:

· Contact the airlines directly for reservations and updated information.
· Check with your airlines, cruise lines, or travel operators regarding any updated information about your travel plans and/or restrictions.
· Monitor local news for updates.
· Consult the CDC website for the most up-to-date information.
· For the most recent information on what you can do to reduce your risk of contracting COVID-19, please see the CDC’s latest recommendations.
· Visit the COVID-19 crisis page on travel.state.gov for the latest information.
· Visit our Embassy webpage on COVID-19 here for information on conditions in the Philippines.
· Visit the Department of Homeland Security’s website on the latest travel restrictions to the U.S.
· Consult resources below as necessary:
· Philippine Department of Health (DOH)
· Philippine Department of Health (FAQs) 
· Philippine Bureau of Immigration (BI)
· Manila International Airport Authority (MIAA) 
· Philippine Civil Aeronautics Board (CAB)
· Philippine Maritime Industry Authority
· Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs
· Philippine Department Of Interior and Local Government
· Philippine Department of Tourism 
· COVID-19 crisis page on travel.state.gov
· CDC page on COVID-19
· Philippines Travel Advisory
Philippines Country Information Page


3. TRAVELING AND LIVING AROAD. Living and traveling in another country is an enriching experience, especially if you are prepared and take certain precautions. Following these precautions will help you avoid unsafe situations and reduce the risk of encountering problems.

RESIDENTIAL SECURITY:

· Make sure jewelry, important documents, or other valuable items are secured in a safe place.

· Secure your home. Do not forget to lock all windows and doors before departing your residence. Unplug all unnecessary appliances.

· Consider leaving an additional set of keys with a trusted relative, friend, or colleague.

· For stand-alone residences, keep your garage door, storage sheds, or other exterior enclosures closed and locked when not in use.

· If your residence is equipped with an alarm system, use it! Contact the property owner for guidance on its use if necessary. 



PERSONAL SECURITY:

· Maintain a low profile and do not bring undue attention to yourself. Stay alert and maintain security awareness of your surroundings. Crime can occur anywhere and at any time.

· Always carry some form of identification (ID).

· Purse and cell phone snatchings are common. Engaging an armed criminal attempting to take your items of value could be detrimental to you and your family.

· When possible, avoid going out at night alone and walking in dark or isolated areas. Use ATM machines that are known to reputable establishments. 

· Vary your times and routes to and from work or school.

· Consider hiding cash and other important items in an uncommon place on your persons, instead of a purse, wallet, or personal bag. Ensure your family members are aware of your daily plans and how to reach you in the event of an emergency. Be cognizant of local customs and laws. Consider going to the State Department website at https://www.state.gov/travelers/ for travel and safety information





Assistance:

U.S. Embassy in the Philippines
1201 Roxas Boulevard
+63(2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday
After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63)(2) 5301-2000. 
State Department–Consular Affairs 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444.
· State Department’s travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and
· Philippines Country Specific Information.
· Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts. 
· Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


*Here's a link to our Useful links for Expats with more real life experience information. * https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...1483632-useful-links-expats.html#post14908584


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The U.S. Embassy in Manila is now accepting DS-82 U.S. Passport Renewal Application for Eligible Individuals by mail only.


If you're near the US Consular Agency in Cebu, you can bring your passport and pay there, and they will then send it to Manila. That may be the better option because you can get some kind of receipt. That is if they're open...


----------

